# Utah non-resident fees



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

After looking at other states who feels Utah's non-resident fees and structure could be modified and increased to bring more back to the state. There 1 year license is kind of screwing them and there tag and license fees are a little low. It would be nice if non-residents had to buy a hunting/combination license each year rather than every other year to apply, and elk and deer tag prices are a little low too IMO.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I do believe that Utah isn't the only state the requires a combo to be purchased. (Maybe Oregon/Washington?)

I also think that Utah is fine with the fees, because it can't compete with Idaho/Colorado/Montana. 

Would you like to pay ~$500 to come to Utah and hunt a spike elk or would you rather go to the above mentioned states and be able to shoot a 6x6 if you stumble across one.

Would you like to pay ~$400 to come to a state with a week long zoo for deer or would you rather go to a state with a long season or is structured to try and eliminate the orange on every ridge zoo. 

Utah as it stands right now, just can't compete with the surrounding states in non-resident opportunities for general season. Thus, Utah has to keep the tags cheaper to get a healthier income from hunting.

Idaho: Two Week to three week deer & elk combo season.

Montana: A month to 2(1/2) month deer & elk Seasons.

Colorado: 4 one week seasons some with combos (deer & elk)


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I do believe that Utah isn't the only state the requires a combo to be purchased. (Maybe Oregon/Washington?)
> 
> I also think that Utah is fine with the fees, because it can't compete with Idaho/Colorado/Montana.
> 
> ...


Speaking as an out-of-state applicant, this is on the money for me. I will likely never purchase a general season deer or elk tag in Utah, because even with the lower price it's still too much for me with what the state has to offer in the general hunts. And that's with having areas that I am familiar with to hunt. Expecting someone to pay considerably more for a general tag and come in blind, make multiple trips from out of state to scout, or pay for a guide to hunt the general hunts wouldn't yield more revenue in my opinion because less people would be willing to do that. My guess is that the majority of the people buying out-of-state general permits are people coming back to hunt with family, not necessarily looking to bag a trophy. So if you raise the permit fee, they might come back to be with family during the hunt, but probably won't buy a tag. (that's what I'm doing next year)

I currently buy a hunting license every other year and apply for points for two years on that license. It might be nice for Utah if I had to fork over an extra 65 dollars to apply every year, but I don't know how you could do that without the same also applying to residents.

I'd probably pay for LE hunts at the current price point if I had the money, and that's why I keep buying points. I hope that by the time I have enough points to draw, I've got the money to pay for the hunt. But until then I'll keep paying the fees (about $70/year including application fees and a license every other year) while taking nothing from Utah in the way of resources.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

You have got to be kidding! The Utah 365 day license is the rip off of the non residents wallet. I would gladly pay an extra $100 or more for an actual tag the license is only needed to apply for tags that I can't seem to draw. Use LE elk for an example $65. 00 a year (and you have to apply every year if you put in for antlerless) plus the $10.00 application fee puts you at $75.00 a year. Oh, but I get a point for that $75.00 I'm at 15 points with no tag so that is now at $1,125.00 with no tag yet but 15 really cool points. Luckily I can put in for antlerless elk (some thing I can actually draw) with the same 365 day license to make it a little less brutal on the wallet. I guess I could use the 365 license to hunt rabbits in Utah and burn 6 tanks or gas to drive there and back to do it. Oh, and when I finally do draw the LE elk tag I don't need to carry the 365 day license in the field the tag is all I need.
Sorry for the rant but the Utah 365 Non Resident license pisses me off.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

As a previous resident and now a non-resident. I buy the license no matter what since I fly fish throughout the summer and we still own a home in St. George. I think the fees for the tags and license are about where they should be for the services offered. 

I just finished applying and spent $60 (didn't have to buy a license since last years is still current). However it will expire before the May Turkey hunt so I'll have to get one then anyways. I'll probably buy a turkey tag ($100), then maybe get lucky and pull a deer tag ($268) and an anterless tag ($90). So my total out of pocket this year will be $500+. $65 for a hunting/fishing license seems pretty reasonable to me.

I only apply in other states that do not require me to buy a license, just point fees. I find I'd rather hunt Utah than Nevada even though it's more $. Just know the areas better.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think that you need to look at what a NR pays for a LE tag in Utah where is any other state it is considered a general tag and cost the same throughout the state. It is just that in some states their premium hunting areas will take years to draw the tag. Also just about all the states that have a bonus or preference point system now require you to purchase a hunting license every year. Colorado doesn't require you to purchase a license for the draw but if you want a point there is a additional cost involved if you haven't purchased a hunting or fishing license the previous year. Arizona you need a hunting license to apply in the draw and then if that license is expired (365 day license) you need to purchase one before you go on your hunt. This just started this year. But again it is one price weather you get a deer tag in a lousy area or the Kiabab. Colorado is the same way, one price weather it is a tag you can draw every year or one that it takes you 20 years to draw, one price.

As for Utah's 365 day license I know of quite a few residents that also take advantage of it since they do not fish or hunt small game. One license every two years.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

yak4fish said:


> You have got to be kidding! The Utah 365 day license is the rip off of the non residents wallet. I would gladly pay an extra $100 or more for an actual tag the license is only needed to apply for tags that I can't seem to draw. Use LE elk for an example $65. 00 a year (and you have to apply every year if you put in for antlerless) plus the $10.00 application fee puts you at $75.00 a year. Oh, but I get a point for that $75.00 I'm at 15 points with no tag so that is now at $1,125.00 with no tag yet but 15 really cool points. Luckily I can put in for antlerless elk (some thing I can actually draw) with the same 365 day license to make it a little less brutal on the wallet. I guess I could use the 365 license to hunt rabbits in Utah and burn 6 tanks or gas to drive there and back to do it. Oh, and when I finally do draw the LE elk tag I don't need to carry the 365 day license in the field the tag is all I need.
> Sorry for the rant but the Utah 365 Non Resident license pisses me off.


The Resident Fees are a little high too. 
$34 Combo
$50 Deer ($10 App Fee)
$50 Elk

$134 for up to 3 weeks

Idaho Resident Fees
$34 Combo
$20 Deer (1-2 week, with additional whitetail later hunts)
$30 Elk (3-4 week rifle)

$84 for up to 4 weeks

Montana Resident Fees
$16 Combo
$16 Deer
$20 Elk

$52 for up to 2.5 months

Colorado Resident Fees
$ 41 Combo
$ 31 Deer
$ 46 Elk

$128 for a week of Combo.

Just a thought on this.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> The Resident Fees are a little high too.
> $34 Combo
> $50 Deer ($10 App Fee)
> $50 Elk
> ...


Except he was referencing nonresident fees:

Utah

Deer - $195 + $10 application/preference point fee
Elk - $393 
License - $65

*All in - $663*

I also have the option to become dedicated and hunt deer from Aug - Dec for 3 years for $1,047.

Arizona

Deer - $315 + $15 app/pp fee
Elk - $665 + $15 app/pp fee
License - $160

*All in - $1,170*

Colorado

Deer - $374 ($40 pp fee included)
Elk - $619 ($40 pp fee included)
Conservation stamp - $10

*All in - $1,003*

Idaho

Deer - $301.75
Elk - $416.75
License - $154

*All in - $872.50*

* There is no point system in Idaho.

Montana

Elk - $846
Deer - $592
E/D Combo - $996
Prefence Point - $50

*All in - $1,046*

Nevada

Deer - $300 + $10 app/pp fee
Elk - $1200 + $15 app/pp fee
License - 142
NR Convenience fee - $3.50

*All in - $1,533.50*

Wyoming

Deer - $312/$552 (s)
Elk - $577/$1,057 (s)
D PP - $40
E PP - $50

*All in - $979 or $1,719 for the special tag.*

I'd say Utah is pretty cheap for a nonresident, whether it is worth the cost or not is another question. I would not give much credence to the idea that long hunting seasons play big for nonresidents. Usually your time as a nonresident is limited to a 7-14 days at best.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Dahlmer said:


> Except he was referencing nonresident fees:
> 
> Utah
> 
> ...


Now, Do you think if Utah raised the fees - they would lose money?


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

With a utah combo tag if you play it right you can get to years to draw on it.... Nevada licence for example expires a week before the draw period. 140.00 a year compared to utah's 65.00 for two years.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey 1-I.....go hunt a few other places and see if your "IMHO" doesn't change. Utah is generally not a good NR destination. Our general hunts are pretty general and our Limited hunts are fairly limited. I'd say that we residents do a pretty good job using up the resources. The best offerings that Utah has to offer NR hunters are private lands tags if they are willing to pay for them. I have had several friends come from out of state to hunt the generals with me and none have ever come more than once. I do know some guys from Cali who come every year for cow elk.-------SS


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I too think the res/non-res fees are about where they should be for deer and elk. Not so with OILs though! The one that comes to mind is sheep (probaby because that is what I apply for). If I draw, it costs me $508 for the tag while a non-resident gets it for $1,500. Most of the time, these types of tags are roughly 7-10 time the resident fee for a non-resident tag...meaning the resident sheep tag should be around $150-200. I don't think the non-resident fee needs to be increased. UT just needs to stop fleecing it's own residents!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I would love to pay resident fees in NM compared to what UT residents get to pay in UT! $100 for bull or ES elk plus the small game permit for $15 so a total of $115 to hunt elk in my own state. Yeah, I'd gladly pay UT resident fees.

As a NR, paying $400 to hunt elk is a good deal because if the norm happened by not drawing out in my home state, I can at least have a chance to go hunting otherwise stay home and watch something dumb like 'The Crush' or 'Driven with Pat and Nicole' on TV.

The combo license pays for itself with two trips to Powell and putting in for points.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Does UT has a closer spread Res v. NR than a lot of states? Sure. Does this bug me? Not really. I'm happy to pay what I draw out for, especially since the money ultimately goes into helping out the species. Do I think increasing NR fees would lead to a decrease in total revenues? likely, which would cost us even more after Pittman-Robertson funds are considered.


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

I line up pretty well with the comment from SS. Once resident now non, I would never pick up a general tag, but have been back every other year for a cow. If I am putting dollars down for horns, it won't be Utah. I miss the state and the cow hunt gives me the chance to come back and drive through some nice country.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Good lord why do so many people want "someone else" to pay more for something. If you think there is a need for more money somewhere there are avenues for "you" to do that.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I do believe that Utah isn't the only state the requires a combo to be purchased. (Maybe Oregon/Washington?)
> 
> I also think that Utah is fine with the fees, because it can't compete with Idaho/Colorado/Montana.
> 
> ...


Amen!!!! Utah cannot compete with other states for deer and elk seasons!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

It is also not just about hunting when it comes to setting prices. NR Hunters spend more money then just what you see for tags and licenses. There are hotels, gas, food........then there is perception of the state you want to hunt in. Utah loses there on most fronts as well. 

If I were a non resident, Utah would probably be one of the place that I chose not to hunt.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Leave as is. 65% of the state is federal land and these lands belong to all! 

Federal grass and lands grow wildlife owned by the state. Think about it.

Let's just hope your state leaders don't gain control of these lands. They we would all be beholden to the new owners for access.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

willfish4food said:


> Speaking as an out-of-state applicant...


I see you live in Alabama. I understand that there is a daily bag limit for deer in that state. Is that right?


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

Texas non resident hunting license costs $315 and can shoot up to 7 deer if you do it right. Plus and upland game bird,hog or predator with out spending a cent more. I spent that much to shoot 1 deer in utah


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Spotnstalk said:


> Texas non resident hunting license costs $315 and can shoot up to 7 deer if you do it right. Plus and upland game bird,hog or predator with out spending a cent more. I spent that much to shoot 1 deer in utah


Great if you own land or know people. I'll buy if you have someplace to go.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> If I were a non resident, Utah would probably be one of the place that I chose not to hunt.


I cannot argue with the criteria many have presented about why one wouldn't hunt NR here, but I think, for some folks, there is more to it. When I lived in Nevada for 10 years, I would come up every year for the Utah general deer hunt. I would come, even if I didn't draw out. (which was about every other year) Why? Not because of the perceived quality of the hunt in the unit we hunted, but because my dad and friends were there for deer camp. I suspect that many other non residents are the same as I was. For this group of hunters, some of the things brought up in this thread simply aren't that important but other things like family or tradition are.

FWIW, when I was a non resident, I thought the Utah NR fees were quite reasonable. I didn't mind the combo license purchase because I was always up here fishing anyway.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Two reasons I hunt UT as a NR: it's close and more affordable than CO (which is even closer). Because I am not a horn hunter by nature, UT fits the bill as does with a lot of other guys.

If and when I do want to try for horns (for elk), I will begin the process of actually applying. UT has bigger horns than other states within the same driving distance, unless I try for the Navajo Res...


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm itching to hunt the Navajo nation. I found an area there where every time I drive through I see monster bucks. Way bigger than I've seen anywhere myself


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

massmanute said:


> I see you live in Alabama. I understand that there is a daily bag limit for deer in that state. Is that right?


That's correct. Legal limit is one buck and one doe per day up to three bucks total in a season. At least one of the three bucks must have 4 points 1" or longer on one antler.

But, just because you can harvest every day, DOES NOT mean you will harvest every day. Last season the average number of days hunted per hunter was about 19 and average harvest was 1.4 deer per hunter. So, on average if you hunt about 14 days you'll harvest a buck or doe.

AND, although I can't find statistics on it, I'm willing to bet people with hunting leases drive the deer per hunter average up considerably. So, on average, how many day's would a public land hunter like myself have to hunt to harvest a buck or doe? I have no idea. What I do know is that when I lived in Utah, my freezer was always full and since I've moved here, it has always been empty. I'm considering selling our extra freezer because I haven't even had to consider plugging it in for the past three years.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Spotnstalk said:


> Texas non resident hunting license costs $315 and can shoot up to 7 deer if you do it right. Plus and upland game bird,hog or predator with out spending a cent more. I spent that much to shoot 1 deer in utah


$315 for a license and another $5000 for a place to hunt. Yeah, Texas is so awesome.


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

There's public land though not much and not all leases are expensive. That wasn't the point though. The price of the tag was the question. To kill 7 deer in utah I would spend a ton of money not to mention I couldn't. The price is high enough. If it were more I wouldn't hunt there. I seen nothing larger than a small 3x2 in the week I was there and I hunted way harder than the road warriors I seen there. I came home and shot a hog opening morning and an 8 point 3rd day of the season. That was after missing a larger 1 the night before. I wouldn't hunt texas as a nonresident either unless I knew someone but I sure wouldn't pay anymore than what the tags cost now to hunt utah when there's better hunting in the area


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

Catherder said:


> I cannot argue with the criteria many have presented about why one wouldn't hunt NR here, but I think, for some folks, there is more to it. When I lived in Nevada for 10 years, I would come up every year for the Utah general deer hunt. I would come, even if I didn't draw out. (which was about every other year) Why? Not because of the perceived quality of the hunt in the unit we hunted, but because my dad and friends were there for deer camp. I suspect that many other non residents are the same as I was. For this group of hunters, some of the things brought up in this thread simply aren't that important but other things like family or tradition are.
> 
> FWIW, when I was a non resident, I thought the Utah NR fees were quite reasonable. I didn't mind the combo license purchase because I was always up here fishing anyway.


Exactly. I'm betting a big chunk of the non-resident tags are from Nevada. Seems like everyone here used to live in Utah, or grew up in Utah and still has family or a home there. Try going to Pine Valley, Duck Creek, or Panguitch on any long weekend, Nevada plates as far as the eye can see.

I still mostly hunt in Utah since there is family there, I grew up in St George and know the southern portion of the state pretty well. Seems like I'm always able to get a general season deer tag for one of my five choices and it's more important to me to hunt with friends and family than it is to get something big.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

There is no dought, general deer hunting in Utah is improving on most units.

General elk is a whole different story,
Wyoming, Idaho, Colorado general elk hunting makes Utah look sick!

Even the LE elk hunting in Utah is slipping fast from what it once was..............


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Utah's ridiculously short seasons and the silly aversion to allowing someone to hunt 2 species at the same time, make out of state hunting look really good.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

It's only a matter of time before UT has the same hunting season structure that most other western states have. 

Ex: Archery seasons would run through most of Sept., Muzzleloader would be in early Oct and only run for a week or so with rifle hunts being late Oct and Nov, week long or so as well. Tags would increase for all hunts with General Season OTC's going away and the entire state being a draw. 

Most people thought a statewide unit specific draw deer hunt structure would never happen but it does now. UT just does not have the acreage and animal count to continue how it is done.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Skiing should be the same. Apply 7 months before the season to use a ski resort. choose whether you will ski or snowboard. Only one resort Snowbird or Sundance or Beaver Mountain. 9 days of skiing allowed in the whole year.
But only if you win a lottery. To make up for making skiing so complicated and inconvenient, kids can be allowed to break safety rules the first year.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

High Desert Elk said:


> It's only a matter of time before UT has the same hunting season structure that most other western states have.
> 
> Ex: Archery seasons would run through most of Sept., Muzzleloader would be in early Oct and only run for a week or so with rifle hunts being late Oct and Nov, week long or so as well. Tags would increase for all hunts with General Season OTC's going away and the entire state being a draw.
> 
> Most people thought a statewide unit specific draw deer hunt structure would never happen but it does now. UT just does not have the acreage and animal count to continue how it is done.


I hope so, I think it would be cool to have a month long muzzy in December (Wishful thinking)


----------



## IDHunter (Dec 17, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> It's only a matter of time before UT has the same hunting season structure that most other western states have.
> 
> Ex: Archery seasons would run through most of Sept., Muzzleloader would be in early Oct and only run for a week or so with rifle hunts being late Oct and Nov, week long or so as well. Tags would increase for all hunts with General Season OTC's going away and the entire state being a draw.
> 
> Most people thought a statewide unit specific draw deer hunt structure would never happen but it does now. UT just does not have the acreage and animal count to continue how it is done.


You will never see those dates for elk. The anti-archery crowd is stronger in Utah than any other state in the west.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

I am happy many NR's dont want to hunt there! Makes it easier to get our cow tags and this year I will drive 1200 miles to shoot one doe. Yes family is the draw, but so are the wide open spaces. Those of you that complained about not having enough public land to hunt on should try a little hunting in Washington. None of this is about money, for if it were we would all be going to the local butcher. Its about the quality of experience, and the friends we meet along the way. As someone stated, horns have never really tasted all that good to me. I should draw a moose tag here in Washington in the next couple of years. Way over the average points needed to do so. I am just as likely to tag a cow as a bull. Camp time, burned hotdogs and everything that goes with the "hunt/camp" experience is worth whatever it costs.


----------

